# Mando persiana motorizada, esto (foto) puede ser la causa...



## rub3n (Feb 11, 2019)

Hola, se me ha estropeado un mando remoto de estos chiquititos para personas con motor, y ahora no sé si dejó de funcionar por esto que le falta, o eso que le falta se lo quité yo al haberse estropeado y limpiarlo con un cepillo y alcohol, esa pequeña resistencia que pongo en círculo rojo, comparado con otro que funciona, puede hacer que no vaya la función? El mando enciende el led igual, pero no se comunica con el motor, es decir, no sirve para nada.








Al margen de si esa puede ser la causa o no, ese tipo de componente  ¿resistencia? se puede obviar y conectar las pistas mediante soldadura, o bien poner uno más grande que ese que viene?

Hace un tiempo limpié un decodificador que iba a tirar y le quite todas las piezas, condensadores, resistencias y las piezas esas pequeñas que no sé cómo se llaman, así que tengo varias, pero no son igual, son más tipo las negras que hay abajo al lado de los botones rojos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

Hace falta una foto más cerca del componente para ver de que se trata y que  código puede tener


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2019)

rub3n dijo:


> Hola, se me ha estropeado un mando remoto de estos chiquititos para *personas con motor*,.


*¿ Personas ?*


> . . . Al margen de si esa puede ser la causa o no, ese tipo de componente  ¿resistencia? se puede obviar .


Nop, si quieres que funcione nuevamente


> y conectar las pistas mediante soldadura, o bien poner uno más grande que ese que viene?.


Ni loco.


> Hace un tiempo limpié un decodificador que iba a tirar y le quite todas las piezas, condensadores, resistencias y las piezas esas pequeñas que no sé cómo se llaman, así que tengo varias, pero no son igual, son más tipo las negras que hay abajo al lado de los botones rojos.


¿ Tienes un multímetro ?
En caso afirmativo mide el valor de la resistencia del mando sano y busca un reemplazo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 11, 2019)

A mi me suena que ese componente es un condensador para filtrar la alimentacion que viene de la bateria.
Existe la posibilidad que se haya desprogramado el mando? Quizas una combinacion de pulsadores, o similar?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 12, 2019)

Viendo las pistas que parecen van a la pila y que está en paralelo a esta, coincido en que debe ser un condensador.
Si no funcionaba y sólo se limpió, de no ser que los contactos de la pila estuviesen sulfatados, seguro sigue la avería.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 12, 2019)

No creo que sea resistencia es más bien un capacitor y Generalmente las fallas comunes en los controles son caídas y el cristal o el piezoeléctrico se rompen internamente y dejan de funcionar.

Otra falla común son los pushbutton que no hacen buen contacto revisa con el multímetro y en continuidad si no hay continuidad al pisar el botón el problema es ese.

Recuerda si algo no está bien es por qué estaba mal.


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 12, 2019)

Coincido en que es un capacitor cerámico y no una resistencia. Pero fíjate también el estado de la antena del control, que se ve que está ligeramente sulfatada la punta, no vaya a ser que está se haya cortado la pista, es una falla típica si le ha caído algún tipo de líquido indebido. Puedes probarla con el tester en continuidad, a parte de todas las demás cosas que ya te han mencionado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 12, 2019)

Yo no veo sulfatada la antena.
Yo estoy 99% seguro de que es un problema de botónes


----------



## rub3n (Feb 13, 2019)

Personas = persianas, ¡perdón!

Los botones actúan, cuando los presionas se enciende el led rojo.





No tengo smds iguales y tampoco sé el valor del que faltaba, os parece que el círculo rojo, son igual a los del círculo amarillo? Lo digo para extraer uno y medirlo.

¿Qué pasaría si pongo otro smd de esos con otro valor al original? ¿Se podría dañar todo?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 13, 2019)

Por fuera parecen todos iguales o similares pero por dentro pueden tener valores muy diferentes...¿porque no sacas el que lo tiene en el lugar y lo mides? luego lo vuelves a colocar donde va.

Si es de filtrado a la pila con el o sin él debería funcionar igual. Puedes hacer la prueba con el que lo tiene y despues de sacarle el capacitor para medir probar si con este faltando el aparato funciona bien o no.

Ric.


----------



## rub3n (Feb 13, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Por fuera parecen todos iguales o similares pero por dentro pueden tener valores muy diferentes...¿porque no sacas el que lo tiene en el lugar y lo mides? luego lo vuelves a colocar donde va.
> 
> Si es de filtrado a la pila con el o sin él debería funcionar igual. Puedes hacer la prueba con el que lo tiene y despues de sacarle el capacitor para medir probar si con este faltando el aparato funciona bien o no.
> 
> Ric.


Por que me da miedo cargármelo.

Me ha ocurrido algo ahora mismo, he quitado un par de esos del círculo amarillo, que parecen igual al que falta, y no me dan ningún valor ninguno de los dos, y he puesto el modo ese de pitido y no pita, por lo que en teoría están bien, pero no dan valor... No entiendo mucho, pero con el mismo modo mido los otros que tengo fuera sacados de una placa y sí dan valores... Este es que es realmente pequeño, pero he probado de muchas maneras y nada, no da valores, qué puede ocurrir?


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 13, 2019)

rub3n dijo:


> Por que me da miedo cargármelo.
> 
> Me ha ocurrido algo ahora mismo, he quitado un par de esos del círculo amarillo, que parecen igual al que falta, y no me dan ningún valor ninguno de los dos, y he puesto el modo ese de pitido y no pita, por lo que en teoría están bien, pero no dan valor... No entiendo mucho, pero con el mismo modo mido los otros que tengo fuera sacados de una placa y sí dan valores... Este es que es realmente pequeño, pero he probado de muchas maneras y nada, no da valores, qué puede ocurrir?


A menos que lo estés midiendo con un capacimetro o tester que tenga para medir capacitores dudo que te marque algo el tester, esos no son resistencias, por lo tanto no puedes medir los como tal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 13, 2019)

Cuidado, no todos los smd son iguales.
Los de color marrón claro suelen ser condensadores cerámicos, los condensadores de tantalio negros, los de color negro pueden ser resistencias, diodos, los blancos condensadores, bobinas, resistencias, fusibles.....etc.  No todos son iguales y no todos los fabricantes siguen una norma (si es que la hay).
El condensador si lo mides con polímetro no te dará nada.

El que te encienda el led cuando pulsas no significa que estén bien, me ha pasado que se encienda pero no envie o envie mal la señal.
Los pulsadores suelen volverse resistivos y por tanto cambia la referencia que interpreta el micro. 
Para asegurarte mide que te den corto (000) cuando los pulses.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ya que tienes un tester, mide el estado de los 2 transistores que te marco en la imagen con un circulo rojo, algunas veces esos transistores se suelen quemar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 13, 2019)

Nadie hace caso a Trilo-byte está pintado.

Casi todo mundo me decía oye por qué no sirve mi control ¿Cambio su pila?
No...
Cambiela por favor.

Sigue sin funcionar ¿Reviso los botones?
No...
Revíselos.
Y gracias ya funcionó.


----------



## rub3n (Mar 5, 2019)

Me di por vencido porque es una soldadura y un menester que se me escapa, no supe cómo sacar los valores para poder reemplazarlos. Saqué 2 aparentemente iguales, pero no supe cómo medir, para saber su valor y comprar unos cuantos así.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 6, 2019)

Es prácticamente imposible que un componente de dañe o se devalore por qué está alimentado con 3v lo único que puede pasar:
1.- batería baja. Solución cambie la pila.
2.-botones no dan continuidad . Solución limpiar o cambiar botones.
3.- humedad revisar que no esté húmedo.

4.- un manotas lo abrió y no sabe ni que está haciendo. Solución cambie al manotas y llevelo con alguien calificado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2019)

Además, esos dispositivos están expuestos a golpes. Podría tener alguna pista cortada.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2019)

En verdad no lo creo lo más que podría pasar y si pasa es que el piezoeléctrico se dañe por golpe


----------

